

A World-Beating Report on Global Open Source - auxbuss
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/open-enterprise/2010/12/a-world-beating-report-on-global-open-source/index.htm

======
auxbuss
A 150-page report offering the best country-by-country analysis of the growth
of open source around the world that's currently available. It forms an
invaluable consolidated description of who's been doing what where - complete
with online links to referenced material.

